# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  12x12x12 exoterra

## Brillobee

Can you house and adult pacman in a 12x12x12 exoterra?

----------


## TeeRiddle

> Can you house and adult pacman in a 12x12x12 exoterra?


Hi brillobee!

You can, but it's really a bit too small. By the time you add a decent sized water bowl and a couple fake plants, there's not much room for your frog, to be honest. I started out using a 12x12x12, but quickly realized it really doesn't have much room.

I would recommend opting for a 18x18x18. This terrarium will provide ample floor space for the Pac, plus give you the vertical room needed to keep lighting away from its eyes. 

The 18 cubed is generally about double the price of the 12 cubed (depending on where you shop), but it's well worth the extra cash in the long run.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I have my three largest males (two adults and one sub-adult) in 12x12x18 tanks (exoterra and zoomed- both good). They are prefectly happy in them! Now for a female, you would probably want a little more room. My big girls wouldn't settle for anything but prime realestate!  :Big Grin:  Spacious floor plans and luxury baths all the way!

----------


## Ra

I would rather just buy a $13 ten gallon aquarium and a $7 screen top that looks just as nice as these very expensive exo terra enclosures which typically are more designed for smaller species that are semi arboreal than for medium to large terrestrial frogs (even though they are a bit sedentary)
 I generally use plastic enclosures as they are light weight and easy to clean, but even for display tank purposes I would prefer a standard ten gallon fish tank with a screen top.

----------


## Brillobee

I was just curious, I have an empty one, that I need to fill up  :Wink:

----------


## connor111699

> I have my three largest males (two adults and one sub-adult) in 12x12x18 tanks (exoterra and zoomed- both good). They are prefectly happy in them! Now for a female, you would probably want a little more room. My big girls wouldn't settle for anything but prime realestate!  Spacious floor plans and luxury baths all the way!


 lol! That's what i keep my little 2" girl in, shes gonna want a  90"x90"x90" mansion soon :P

----------


## connor111699

correction 18lx12hx8w

----------


## Ra

12 by 12 is probably still a bit too small even for a full grown male once you consider a water dish, a hide and the possibility of a plant of any kind.

----------


## Joeri De Block

> Can you house and adult pacman in a 12x12x12 exoterra?


I house my adult ornata (7 yrs old) in a exo-terra 12x12, there ideal as far as I'm concerned. I've rehoused it in the past, to an 18" and 24" setup, but it's very immobile, in the larger setups it didn't even bother to move to their water dish. In the smaller setup it's only a hop or two away so it frequently sits there just soaking up. Could be I have an extremely lazy ornata ofcourse :-).

The adult cornuta I had until last year was housed in a 18x18x18 because it was considerably bigger than the ornata.

----------


## connor111699

I would revise against it, would you like to live in a 8'x8' room, no.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

These frogs are not very active and usually spend their time buried in their favorite spots so there is no need for massive enclosures. A 10 gallon is great for both male and female, but an adult male is perfectly happy being housed even in a 5 gallon. The reason for me using the Exo-Terras and Zoo Med 12"x12"x18" is for 1) better humidity holding 2) better at holding heat, and 3) the 18" height even though made for arboreal. frogs provides good distance from the lamp to the enclosure floor, so no need to worry about cooking the frog or overly drying the enclosures. Many setups are just fine, but some work better than others and that is fact. Price can be an issue, but when it comes to my pets I do what I need to in order to provide the necessary care and housing for them. All my climates are maintained and have almost no fluctuation which is needed to prevent stress and an unwanted aestivation period that can be potentially fatal for frogs under a year of age and death from inexperienced keepers attempting a natural process that they are very unfamiliar with.

----------

DeSuper

----------


## Sheldon92024

I started my pacman in a an ExoTerra 12x12x12 in March when we brought it home as a baby.  It is now August and SHE is already 3 inches!  Just this week I had to put her in a 20 long enclosure.  (On sale at PetCo for $35).  You see, by the time they grow a bit, the water dish needed so that they can properly soak ends up being half the size of the 12x12x12.  I was also told my frog could live in a 12x12x12 forever by our local reptile store, but it really depends how large the frog is going to be.  Now I have an empty tank my kid is begging me to fill with a new creature...lucky kid!

----------


## connor111699

> I started my pacman in a an ExoTerra 12x12x12 in March when we brought it home as a baby.  It is now August and SHE is already 3 inches!  Just this week I had to put her in a 20 long enclosure.  (On sale at PetCo for $35).  You see, by the time they grow a bit, the water dish needed so that they can properly soak ends up being half the size of the 12x12x12.  I was also told my frog could live in a 12x12x12 forever by our local reptile store, but it really depends how large the frog is going to be.  Now I have an empty tank my kid is begging me to fill with a new creature...lucky kid!


lmfao!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I started my pacman in a an ExoTerra 12x12x12 in March when we brought it home as a baby.  It is now August and SHE is already 3 inches!  Just this week I had to put her in a 20 long enclosure.  (On sale at PetCo for $35).  You see, by the time they grow a bit, the water dish needed so that they can properly soak ends up being half the size of the 12x12x12.  I was also told my frog could live in a 12x12x12 forever by our local reptile store, but it really depends how large the frog is going to be.  Now I have an empty tank my kid is begging me to fill with a new creature...lucky kid!


Wait until you get a female that goes from quarter size to 4" in 3 months. One of mine grew this fast and had 4 different water dishes over that period of time.

----------


## Lija

> I started my pacman in a an ExoTerra 12x12x12 in March when we brought it home as a baby.  It is now August and SHE is already 3 inches!  Just this week I had to put her in a 20 long enclosure.  (On sale at PetCo for $35).  You see, by the time they grow a bit, the water dish needed so that they can properly soak ends up being half the size of the 12x12x12.  I was also told my frog could live in a 12x12x12 forever by our local reptile store, but it really depends how large the frog is going to be.  Now I have an empty tank my kid is begging me to fill with a new creature...lucky kid!


I wish my kids are begging me to fill something with creature :lol: then I would have an excuse to get some more frogs  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

I keep mine in 12x12x18 and he (4') seems to have enough space to move around

----------


## Sheldon92024

> I wish my kids are begging me to fill something with creature :lol: then I would have an excuse to get some more frogs


  Don't get me wrong, I'd love another addition, but I'm running outta display space.  Gonna have to start parking on the street and turn the garage into a menagerie.  

We have 1 male chinese water dragon, 1 male bearded dragon, 1 versicolor tarantula (sex unknown), and 1 female pacman.

----------


## Namio

> I would revise against it, would you like to live in a 8'x8' room, no.


But would you like to eat earthworms everyday, no. lol Sorry I couldn't resist being a smart azz

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Don't get me wrong, I'd love another addition, but I'm running outta display space.  Gonna have to start parking on the street and turn the garage into a menagerie.


Haha!  :Big Grin:  You might as well accept it; it's going to happen. Once "Frog Addiction" sets in there is no stopping it!

We used to have a guest bedroom/office... now we call it the Frog Room.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JIvoryII

> Don't get me wrong, I'd love another addition, but I'm running outta display space.  Gonna have to start parking on the street and turn the garage into a menagerie.  
> 
> We have 1 male chinese water dragon, 1 male bearded dragon, 1 versicolor tarantula (sex unknown), and 1 female pacman.



Send me the water dragon and you'll have room for more.

----------


## Lija

> Haha!  You might as well accept it; it's going to happen. Once "Frog Addiction" sets in there is no stopping it!
> 
> We used to have a guest bedroom/office... now we call it the Frog Room.


hm... looks like everyone has same stuff, I was thinking today why would we need a guest room anyway, we rarely have guests over, and i know better usage for it :lol:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> hm... looks like everyone has same stuff, I was thinking today why would we need a guest room anyway, we rarely have guests over, and i know better usage for it :lol:


Exactly!!!

----------


## Heather

Lol! 

Tank has a 29 gallon condo  :Big Grin: . Chomper a 20 tall, and Bruiser a 10. They all seem happy  :Smile: . 

The 2 taller tanks do hold the humidity up better. I'd have to agree.

Of course, I've got my bedroom temp set between 78 and 80' for them, so I don't need a heat lamp  :Embarrassment: , lol!

----------


## Sheldon92024

> Haha!  You might as well accept it; it's going to happen. Once "Frog Addiction" sets in there is no stopping it!
> 
> We used to have a guest bedroom/office... now we call it the Frog Room.


I homeschool my autistic son, so the extra room is the classroom/pet room.  He keeps telling me there is plenty of room for more lovable things if we just purchase a giant rack :Frog Surprise: , seriously considering it at this point. Next he is debating between a cobalt tinc and a fantasy frog.  Can a tinc live in a 12X12X12 forever or should I just head to Home Depot and do the deed? LOL, animals are his gift, there's not stopping the knowledge!

----------

